# Why is mommy laughing at me?



## qtipthebun (Nov 26, 2012)

Mommy fed me a blackberry. It was yummy! I licked all the blackberry juice off of her fingers. And then...she started laughing! She said my face was purple from the juice! 

Is that supposed to be funny? What do I do if she offers me one tomorrow? Do I take it and let her laugh? How long do I stay purple? Someone help! I don't like being laughed at!


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 26, 2012)

we gotted laughed at too, but they's so nummy we didn't care!


----------



## Tam O Ham (Nov 27, 2012)

Is a bunnies solemn duty to make em mommas laugh. Buts only when we _means_ to, *nots* when we don't! Excepts when its for nummies. DEN it don't matter if mommas laugh or not, cause deys soooooo tasty. :nasty:


----------



## whitelop (Nov 27, 2012)

My mama laughs at me when I eats carrots, she says they gets my mouth all orange. She says that I gets an orange moostache.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Nov 27, 2012)

I luvs to make my mommy laugh. The more she laughs the better I perform. If she laughs when I eat something who cares. The nummier da better.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 27, 2012)

:laugh:


----------



## Zaiya (Nov 28, 2012)

My favowite treat is raspbewwy leaves. Oh, and the occasional piece of banana or apple!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 28, 2012)

Muppet here. I getz laughed at to when I get my pumpkin on my face and I lick it with my tongue. But the pumpkins are nummy and make my tummys feel better so I deal with it.
Fraggles gets laughed at caused her dewlap jiggles when she hops and that my fwinds is truely funny!


----------



## Zaiya (Nov 28, 2012)

I didn't know we could eat punkin!


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 28, 2012)

yup, we can have actual punkin or canned stuff that is PLAIN (not for pies) as our occasional fruit treat. is nommy!


----------



## lauratunes12 (Nov 29, 2012)

Aghem. I'm a very neat eater... Except when I shove my Timothy hay out the cage cuz the alfalfa is so much better!

I say de noms is worth it. But, mommies never give me punkin! It sounds nummy! leaseplease:


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 29, 2012)

Every mommy should have a can of plain pumpkin in there kitchens just in case you don't feel good and (I don't wanna embarrass anybun but) can't poop! Pumpkin makes the poops comes...Lots and lots of poops!


----------



## Zaiya (Nov 29, 2012)

Ooh, sounds.... Squishy


----------



## rabbit hutches 2u (Dec 11, 2012)

My mommy laughs at me when i chase the cat around the room


----------



## BlackDove200 (Dec 12, 2012)

I want punkin! I smelled a pie mommy had and I wanted a bite, but mommy wouldn't let me have it. I love carrots. They're sooo good. Mommy laughs at me when I eat banana. I get it stuck in my fluffs. Thumper gets an orange face when he eats carrots. I dun like Albert because he noms all our treats too fast.


----------



## Julie Bunny (Dec 12, 2012)

Dats not nice for u mummy to laugh cause you are purple. U coulds be purple for lifes. I is orange and yellow from dah punkin and turmeric. I got da arthritis and it make me feel better and is sooooooooo yummy but makes me orange and yellow. Looks bad! Likes I pepeed but I no do that on my elves. I got da big dewlap that get in da way for eating.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Dec 13, 2012)

yummy, must get mummy to get me some of that.....I really like my hay but my mummy gets a bit annoyed sometimes cos she spends loads of time picking it out of my fur....I really just roll in it to annoy her...I´ll eat anything, I love my food...my buddies aren´t as bothered. I´m Ok cos if they don´t want it, I always finish everything off. I even pinch some of it when they´re not looking :laugh:


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Jan 4, 2013)

Mommy says I can haz blackberries because of you, Qtip. Here's me eating one tonight after my salad 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4k9Lfbo6Qk[/ame]

Thank you for this bunderful opportunity! iz delicious! :bunnydance:


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 5, 2013)

awh!


----------



## rabbit hutches 2u (Jan 9, 2013)

My Mummy lughs at me when i eat lettice leaves as they sit on my head like a hat


----------

